# NY Giants!!!!!!!!!!!



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

I've been quiet because they had a genuinely tough first 6 games...the Seattle loss could have been devastating. But they came back and finished the first 6 at 4-2...even better then the 3-3 I hoped for.

And of course, nothing was sweeter than watching the Dallas Cowgirls go down in flames at home last night 36-22. Total destruction. Bledsoe benched in the second half, proof of his status as a second rate QB...big mouth "throw me the ball" Terrell Owens DROPPING a TD pass...the Dallas offensive line being, well, just plain offensive giving up 6 sacks. And Fat Tuna coach, looking around the stadium wondering what his next job out of football is going to be.

I know the Giants played well, but my focus was only on the Cowgirl's misery. When it comes to this rivalry, I know I'm one sick bastard.

GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2006)

As an Iggles fan, I can't support either team. However, I did experience much Schdenfreude watching the cowgirls get embarassed every which way possible. Both teams have their share of mouthy, classless jerks, but I do have to admit that I strongly admire Tiki Barber. That guy is about as classy as a player can be. Kudos.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> As an Iggles fan, I can't support either team. However, I did experience much Schdenfreude watching the cowgirls get embarassed every which way possible. Both teams have their share of mouthy, classless jerks, but I do have to admit that I strongly admire Tiki Barber. That guy is about as classy as a player can be. Kudos.



Tiki is a star...class all the way.

Shockey, Burress, Arrington, sometimes Strahan...not so much.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn.  Wish I had watched the game...


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Damn.  Wish I had watched the game...



It was fun! Makes up for being a little sleepy today.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2006)

Great game! I am alittle concerned losing LaVar for the season tho. I kinda feel sorry for the Big Tuna as at this moment he does not really have a starting QB. 

How about that dropped pass by TO which would have made a crucial first down. I think that was the turning point of the game.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep, it was a pleasure watching the Tuna Cowgirls being manhandled by the Giants! Also nice to see that Manning becoming more confident with each game.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Great game! I am alittle concerned losing LaVar for the season tho. I kinda feel sorry for the Big Tuna as at this moment he does not really have a starting QB.
> 
> How about that dropped pass by TO which would have made a crucial first down. I think that was the turning point of the game.



I'm not sure about LaVar...I never got to the point of accepting him as a Giant leave alone as a defensive necessity. But you are correct to be concerned if only because the D has been really clicking the past 3 weeks and we don't want that chemistry to get messed up.

I'm more worried about Umenyura's (sp?) hip pointer. That kind of injury lingers.

It was a pleasure to watch TO look bad, but I think Bledsoe's horrible goal line pass that got intercepted was the real turning point.


----------



## RISkier (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a Pats fan so more of a neutral observer of the game last night.  I like the Giants chances to win the NFC East, they look like the most complete team to me.  I also agree on the the Tiki Barber comments, definately comes across as a stand-up guy.  I occassionally catch part of the Barbershop on Sirius radio.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 24, 2006)

Dallas has to be one of the strangest teams out there, they play good one quarter bad the next, horrible for 3quarters then pull a game out in the 4th , or good for the 1st 3 quarters and blow it in the 4th i cant figure that team out.. With that being said i think the Tuna should call it quits after this year, theres no way he will be able to stand TO's drama for another year.. The G-men look good, not a superbowl team but a playoff team.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 24, 2006)

just cant get into it.....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

RISkier said:


> I also agree on the the Tiki Barber comments, definately comes across as a stand-up guy.  I occassionally catch part of the Barbershop on Sirius radio.



His twin brother Ronde had quite a game at CB for Tampa Bay on Sunday...2 interceptions, one returned for a TD.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> His twin brother Ronde had quite a game at CB for Tampa Bay on Sunday...2 interceptions, one returned for a TD.


 
I thought his brother was a running back as well.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 24, 2006)

As a pats fan, I was interested on how Bledsoe would do, given the way he left the Pats. 

Bledsoe and E Manning, two qbs where the franchise had to dish out big buck based on their upside coming out of college. Bledsoe never lived up to it, now I’m interested in how the younger Manning will do and whether they can get a good defense within the bounds of the salary cap.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I thought his brother was a running back as well.



No...cornerback.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 24, 2006)

JimG. said:


> His twin brother Ronde had quite a game at CB for Tampa Bay on Sunday...2 interceptions, one returned for a TD.


Both of his picks were for 6.


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2006)

skibum9995 said:


> Both of his picks were for 6.



One a 66 yarder....:angry: 

Dammit Donnovan..uke:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 25, 2006)

During the Giants game Joe Theisman referred to him as Tiki's little brother, a minor mistake since they are twin brothers.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2006)

skibum9995 said:


> Both of his picks were for 6.



Wow, thanks for clarifying that. I saw a few clips of the TB game and they mentioned his 2nd pick while he ran for a TD. Never thought the first pick was a TD too.


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> During the Giants game Joe Theisman referred to him as Tiki's little brother, a minor mistake since they are twin brothers.



As much as I'd love to bash Joe "Geniuses are guys like Norman Einstein" Theisman, Tiki might've been a few minutes ahead of Ronde. (No pun intended)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 25, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Dallas has to be one of the strangest teams out there, they play good one quarter bad the next, horrible for 3quarters then pull a game out in the 4th , or good for the 1st 3 quarters and blow it in the 4th i cant figure that team out.. With that being said i think the Tuna should call it quits after this year, theres no way he will be able to stand TO's drama for another year.. The G-men look good, not a superbowl team but a playoff team.



When they play da Bears that will tell us alot about their chances.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 26, 2006)

now wait just a second here.  I am gonna have to mandate you stop calling the Cowboys the Cowgirls.  That is a complete insult to the real Cowgirls.  The real cowgirls are very good, and I love watching them.(The Dallas Chearleaders)


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> now wait just a second here.  I am gonna have to mandate you stop calling the Cowboys the Cowgirls.  That is a complete insult to the real Cowgirls.  The real cowgirls are very good, and I love watching them.(The Dallas Chearleaders)



Well, OK. Although I got sick of the cheerleaders too a few years back when they were on lunchboxes and what not.

Cowmaidens won't work.

Cowhens has some juice.

Think we had better pass on Cowb*tches.


----------



## Paul (Oct 26, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> now wait just a second here.  I am gonna have to mandate you stop calling the Cowboys the Cowgirls.  That is a complete insult to the real Cowgirls.  The real cowgirls are very good, and I love watching them.(The Dallas Chearleaders)



Good point.


How 'bout the Dallas Brokebacks?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2006)

Paul said:


> Good point.
> 
> 
> How 'bout the Dallas Brokebacks?



Perfect!

Talk about a funny image as they all get down in their 3 point stances and the QB moves in under center.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

Giants did well today.  Glad to see a good game....17-3 (well, at least with 1:08 left).  I can't believe that Tiki Barber is retiring.....


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Giants did well today.  Glad to see a good game....17-3 (well, at least with 1:08 left).  I can't believe that Tiki Barber is retiring.....



I only saw part of the game while I was at the gym and then the ski shop.  I respect Tiki for leaving on top of his game (similar to Jim Brown and Barry Sanders).  The comments from the ESPN experts was a joke about Tiki leaving his team.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

RIDEr said:


> I only saw part of the game while I was at the gym and then the ski shop. I respect Tiki for leaving on top of his game (similar to Jim Brown and Barry Sanders). The comments from the ESPN experts was a joke about Tiki leaving his team.


 

Got to respect the guy going out on top like that. Good game today, I especially like that touchdown catch by Plaxico Burress. At first I was kind of suprised by how far off some of Eli's passes were, until I looked out side and saw the wind blowing tree branches all over the place


----------



## JimG. (Oct 30, 2006)

Yesterday's game was a trap game if I ever saw one...that was the kind of game the Giants would lose. 17-3 was an excellent effort. 

I was most impressed with the defense again...they shut the TB offense down.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll tell you right now, I saw some of the first quarter, then had to go coach my daughters soccer team...and it was windy as hell

MVP of the game has got to be Feagles


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 30, 2006)

I was kinda worried as the Giants tend to play bad when they are playing a poor team. defense looked great but when is Shockey gonna start looking like an All Pro guy?


----------



## Brettski (Nov 14, 2006)

All I can say is, I'm glad I "fell asleep" for the 4th quarter against Chicago

Sure, let's try a 52 yard field goal in the driving rain


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2006)

da Bums!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2006)

Brettski said:


> All I can say is, I'm glad I "fell asleep" for the 4th quarter against Chicago
> 
> Sure, let's try a 52 yard field goal in the driving rain



Then, after we miss it, let's all look at the guy who caught it standing 8 yards deep in the end zone, turn our backs, and start to walk off the field as he runs it back for a 108 yard touchdown.

I admit that I turned it off after that play. I thought Coughlin was going to spit fire when they came off the field.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2006)

Two different ball games.  First half they did well.  Second half was a f%^&ing joke.

Another mediocre season for the G-men.  :roll:  Hope I am wrong.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Two different ball games.  First half they did well.  Second half was a f%^&ing joke.
> 
> Another mediocre season for the G-men.  :roll:  Hope I am wrong.



Just too many injuries to overcome.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Just too many injuries to overcome.



Agreed.  They are playing well considering who is out.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 15, 2006)

You all could be an eagles, phillies, sixers and flyers fan like me. 
(0 championships in just over 100 professional team seasons - aka my lifetime. 
(phillies have most losses of any team in ALL sports history- closing the gap to 10K losses before anybody else does)


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> You all could be an eagles, phillies, sixers and flyers fan like me.
> (0 championships in just over 100 professional team seasons - aka my lifetime.
> (phillies have most losses of any team in ALL sports history- closing the gap to 10K losses before anybody else does)



Or an Iggles, Red Sox, former Whalers fan...

I was a real miserable bastard before the 04 WS.

Pete Karmanos is a %#%&^*&(%^##&$%&#%$&^&^%*&%^*&(*(%$#$%$%&#$%&

Baske...wha? meh.....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2006)

I can not stand TO. I swear he tries to find a different way to get on ESPN every week. I can't stand arrogance and cockyness, and I love to see it when people with that personality fail


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2006)

Giant guys i feel your pain, but as a lifelong Bears fan i too know pain . 

The game was  really a game within a game but in the end i was grinning after spending the first half grinding my teeth

Good luck next game guys


 As for me  I'm hoping for a trifecta this week against the Jets--


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 17, 2006)

Obviously the Bears made some changes during halftime that worked pretty well. I am most worried about Tiki. 6-3 ain't bad tho.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2006)

Warp Daddy said:


> Giant guys i feel your pain, but as a lifelong Bears fan i too know pain .
> 
> The game was  really a game within a game but in the end i was grinning after spending the first half grinding my teeth
> 
> ...



I'm a Giants fan.

That said, Jets win outright this weekend. 

Pats lose again, Jets wind up tied for first in the division.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2006)

H'mm i 'm thinking a  NYS trifecta  by Da Bears ( adios  Bills , Giants and Jets) but hey only time will tell


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2006)

Boy, I'm glad ski season is starting. :grin:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 21, 2006)

There is 3 minutes to go, on the 30 yardline and they are throwing short passes!!!!!! It's pretty obvious that Manning has a ways to go. His passes are either too short, too long or throwing short passes too hard. His passes are rarely "on the money". With his hand injury Tiki dropped every pass thrown to him. 

The boat hasn't sunk yet but it's definately taking on water.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 21, 2006)

Eli is not a very accurate quarterback all through his career so far, and until he is the G-men will not make it to the big game in this league.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

Giants have been bad! 2 games in a row.

Too many injuries.


----------



## Paul (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a pretty good chance Dallas can take the division...

The only team I can't stand more than the giants....ugh....

uke: 

Here's to hoping TO goes on another media rampage...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> There's a pretty good chance Dallas can take the division...
> 
> The only team I can't stand more than the giants....ugh....
> 
> ...



With a comment like that your avatar for some reason makes alot more sense....:wink:

Seriously tho I think the season hinges on the Dallas game. I realize there are several more games but if the Gents beat them again it means that if there is a tie the Gents win the division


----------



## Brettski (Nov 21, 2006)

You mean the walking wounded....how very painful...you can injuries as an excuse, but  both games were winable




> That's why Coughlin blasted his team in the postgame locker room, yelling loud enough for his words to be heard in the adjacent interview room.
> 
> "Whatever needs to be done, we'll make the adjustment," Coughlin screamed at the players. "We'll make them before we get to practice. Then, it's full speed ahead."
> 
> Coughlin sounded like the commander of a submarine. And that was only fitting because right now the Giants are sinking.




http://www.nj.com/giants/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1164092846278750.xml&coll=1


----------



## Paul (Nov 21, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> With a comment like that your avatar for some reason makes alot more sense....:wink:
> 
> Seriously tho I think the season hinges on the Dallas game. I realize there are several more games but if the Gents beat them again it means that if there is a tie the Gents win the division



Yep, it kills me, but I have to pull for NY, if only to keep Dallas out of the playoffs...


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Eli is not a very accurate quarterback all through his career so far, and until he is the G-men will not make it to the big game in this league.



I think Accorsi made a big mistake taking Eli as first round pick/trade. He had a decent QB and could have used that pick on someone that was more of a sure thing.


----------



## Paul (Nov 21, 2006)

jack97 said:


> I think Accorsi made a big mistake taking Eli as first round pick/trade. He had a decent QB and could have used that pick on someone that was more of a sure thing.



He *HAD* Phillip Rivers.

I hear he's playing pretty good...

Oh... and he also had some guy who, although he just came off a suspension, is playing pretty good for the Bolts as well...

Some guy named Shawn Merriman.

Yep, Eli ain't no Payton, that's fer sure...


----------



## jack97 (Nov 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> He *HAD* Phillip Rivers.
> 
> I hear he's playing pretty good...
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul (Nov 22, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > He *HAD* Phillip Rivers.
> ...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG Can you say pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2006)

Stick a fork in them.


----------



## Zand (Nov 26, 2006)

Vince Young is my hero.
Next week, Tony Romo will be my hero (and Young will be my co-hero if he beats the other Manning).


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 26, 2006)

THEY NEED TO BENCH ELI NEXT WEEK!!!!!!. He seems like a lost little kid out there. He is always hanging his head down. He need to show some compasion. He lost the game for them tonight. You cant just throw it out there like he does! allright I am done, and eli should be as well!!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 26, 2006)

It could be worse......we could be Steeler fans!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 27, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It could be worse......we could be Steeler fans!



   This is true, they are real badddd.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope.

I try to recall, what game since I became a fan in the 70's, which defeat could be more of a complete meltdown....

I can only come up with the patterson plank joe game...

Now that team didn't have 1/2 the talent...but 4th down and 10, with a sack all but assured....

I feel ill today


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, they almost wrecked all the good vibes I got skiing a bunch this weekend.

But I got smart...I suspected a comeback when they didn't score a point in the 3rd...so I turned their asses off when Tennessee scored their first touchdown. 

And I didn't go back until the horrible outcome was assured.

But I suspect the usual from them...a big comeback win against the cowgirls next weekend.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 27, 2006)

They should give J-Load the ball. He can't do any worse then Eli has been doing, he might give the team a spark, plus it would be cool seein a 330 lb QB start in the NFL.:flag:


----------



## BoB (Nov 27, 2006)

"so I turned their asses off when Tennessee scored their first touchdown." 
Typical Giants fan...only a fan when they're doing good. I guess you'll be a Cowboys fan after next weekend.  Throwing the ball on 2nd and 4- (with Tiki Barber in the backfield)--- PRICELESS!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2006)

BoB said:


> "so I turned their asses off when Tennessee scored their first touchdown."
> Typical Giants fan...only a fan when they're doing good. I guess you'll be a Cowboys fan after next weekend.  Throwing the ball on 2nd and 4- (with Tiki Barber in the backfield)--- PRICELESS!



I've been a Giants fan for over 40 years...I've earned the right to turn their asses off now and again. I've suffered through some of the worst football ever over the years.

And as for ever being a Cowgirls fan...I will die before that ever becomes a remote possibility.

You sound like a Jets fan.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 27, 2006)

http://giants.scout.com/


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 27, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Wow, they almost wrecked all the good vibes I got skiing a bunch this weekend.
> 
> But I got smart...I suspected a comeback when they didn't score a point in the 3rd...so I turned their asses off when Tennessee scored their first touchdown.
> 
> ...



I ended up not seeing the game but not by choice. Normaly I get the gents on Fox but yesterday it was replaced by the Pats/Bears game. I kept track of the game on live play by play so after the first half I felt pretty good so I went to watch the Pats game. I'm glad I missed the game as the Pats game was great.

That last minute fumble Brett mentioned was a real hair puller but they were pretty bad at that time. There have also been a couple of other hair pullers this year for other teams so for some wierd reason I don't feel that bad.. 

Being a fan for 50 years, my grandfather worked at Yankee Stadium for over 40 years, the worst moment for me was that Steelers game in which YA Title was pummeled(sic) into retirement. The end of an era.

I too would play Jacobs alot more as he was the only bright spot yesterday. 

I don't post but do check the forum on the Giants website, very entertaing, like TGR but about the gents and they are screaming to bench Eli...but who replace him?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

Perfect for Turkey day.


----------



## BoB (Nov 27, 2006)

'You sound like a Jets fan'

naw- my team won the superbowl 3 times in the last 5 years...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2006)

BoB said:


> 'You sound like a Jets fan'
> 
> naw- my team won the superbowl 3 times in the last 5 years...



Close enough...Jets are coached by a Belichick clone.

I'll never be a Jets fan, but I do like the way they have played under Mangini...that guy is going to do some great things. In fact, I think the Jets' chances of going to the playoffs are better at this point than the Giants.


----------



## rob56789 (Nov 27, 2006)

No way the AFC is way too tough with the patriots in the same division as the jets and idk if the wild card will fall in thier division either


----------



## jack97 (Nov 27, 2006)

With Eli at the helm, you have to give the giants fan a mulligan for jumping on and off the wagon. The kid will make you grow old fast. He has to work on improving all aspects of his game or he will end up like Ryan Leaf. Lots of physical upside but a complete waste in the pro game.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember one rookie Giants quarterback that for his first few years, it took a few interceptions for him to warm up. What was his name, oh yeah, Phil Simms.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 27, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I remember one rookie Giants quarterback that for his first few years, it took a few interceptions for him to warm up. What was his name, oh yeah, Phil Simms.



With Simms, you could see improvement over the course of the season and every year.  One of the reasons why he’s a great analyst is he understands the pro game. When playing, he was called a smart player or a student of the game. I remember the sb he played in, most of the replays showed that he made the right reads, the right throws and was cool under pressure. That just doesn't happen by itself, that guy worked hard on it. 

Ditto with Montanna, Walsh said that he and Rice would work endlessly in the offseason on their timing routes. Same with Peyton and Harrison....I see a trend.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 27, 2006)

Good point...maybe less time on those commercials where he and big bro act like a couple of 12 yo's and more time on let me see.....timing!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

jack97 said:


> With Simms, you could see improvement over the course of the season and every year. One of the reasons why he’s a great analyst is he understands the pro game. When playing, he was called a smart player or a student of the game. I remember the sb he played in, most of the replays showed that he made the right reads, the right throws and was cool under pressure. That just doesn't happen by itself, that guy worked hard on it.
> 
> Ditto with Montanna, Walsh said that he and Rice would work endlessly in the offseason on their timing routes. Same with Peyton and Harrison....I see a trend.


 

Yes, he makes rookie mistakes, but at the same time, I see improvement from last year. Well, just hope for the best.


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 27, 2006)

even though i dont like eli very much, he still has a better record in his first 3 years than alot of QB's including his brother i think


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

| Passing | Rushing |
+----------+-----+---------------------------------------+-----------------+
| Year TM | G | Comp Att PCT YD Y/A TD INT | Att Yards TD |
+----------+-----+---------------------------------------+-----------------+
| 1979 nyg | 12 | 134 265 50.6 1743 6.6 13 14 | 29 166 1 |
| 1980 nyg | 13 | 193 402 48.0 2321 5.8 15 19 | 36 190 1 |
| 1981 nyg | 10 | 172 316 54.4 2031 6.4 11 9 | 19 42 0 |
+---------------------------------------+-----------------+


| Passing | Rushing |
+----------+-----+---------------------------------------+-----------------+
| Year TM | G | Comp Att PCT YD Y/A TD INT | Att Yards TD |
+----------+-----+---------------------------------------+-----------------+
| 2004 nyg | 9 | 95 197 48.2 1043 5.3 6 9 | 6 35 0 |
| 2005 nyg | 16 | 294 557 52.8 3762 6.8 24 17 | 29 80 1 |
| 2006 nyg | 11 | 211 362 58.3 2345 6.5 17 15 | 15 9 0 |

1979 NFL New York Giants 6-10-0 Perkins Simms 
1980 NFL New York Giants 4-12-0 Perkins Simms
1981 NFL New York Giants 9-7-0 Perkins Simms


2004 NFL New York Giants 6-10-0 Coughlin Warner 
2005 NFL New York Giants 11-5-0 Coughlin Manning 
2006 NFL New York Giants 6-5-0 Coughlin Manning


----------



## jack97 (Nov 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> |
> 2004 NFL New York Giants 6-10-0 Coughlin Warner
> 2005 NFL New York Giants 11-5-0 Coughlin Manning
> 2006 NFL New York Giants 6-5-0 Coughlin Manning



Eli is going backward. Later part of last season and early this season, he was doing good. The last three games, he was ugly. I think opposing defense coordinators have figured out how to game plan the passing attack. That why he looks confused and making mistakes. Not sure if giants coaching staff can make mid season adjustments or Eli can execute on these adjustment; probably a little of each. Either way, it doesn’t bode well for the team. 


I’m a pats fan so I have no interest in the giant. I’m just pointing out that Accorsi was thinking circa 80’s when he pick this kid. Big upside on the physical tools but may need time to mature  (it took Simms 6 years to get there along with a great defense).  He picked the kid, gave up top draft choices, took a hit on salary cap and basically told  veterans like Barber, Strahan and Collins that they won’t go to the big show again well at least as a giant.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 29, 2006)

*beat a dead horse*



jack97 said:


> Eli is going backward. ...... The last three games, he was ugly. I think opposing defense coordinators have figured out how to game plan the passing attack.



Eli throws into double coverage; in addition, he doesn’t have a lot of zip on the medium passes.  The last three games, in each, he threw at least one interception into double coverage where the underneath guy was right in the passing lane. I can’t tell whether this was disguised coverage or whether Eli just locked in and didn’t see the underneath. Now, I’m interested if the boy wonder will make this mistake for four games in a row. 

When Bledsoe had to go through growing pains, he did this once or twice and Parcells would chew him out right on the spot each time. He never made this mistake in consecutive games. It’s such a fundamental mistake that a pro, even a rookie should not consistently make.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2006)

jack97 said:


> When Bledsoe had to go through growing pains, he did this once or twice and Parcells would chew him out right on the spot each time. He never made this mistake in consecutive games. It’s such a fundamental mistake that a pro, even a rookie should not consistently make.



Sucks that Eli is compared to a bust like Bledsoe...looking more and more true each game.

Bledsoe's biggest claims to fame are his benchings...first in NE where he's replaced by Brady who goes on to win 3 Super Bowls, now in Dallas where they haven't lost since he sat.


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

Uh-oh, Jim.....

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2679643&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## BoB (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah here we go again-
I have nothing against the Giants, I just can't stand Shockey ...Eli I wouldn't care about if not for all the media hype.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2006)

BoB said:


> Yeah here we go again-
> I have nothing against the Giants, I just can't stand Shockey ...Eli I wouldn't care about if not for all the media hype.



Shockey is a moron...he seems bent on giving Coughlin a heart attack.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 29, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Sucks that Eli is compared to a bust like Bledsoe...looking more and more true each game.



Actually, Eli does remind me of Bledsoe; both were drafted high on the strength of their arm. They think they can win on this strength alone.  Eli needs to understand what makes Brady so great; he constantly works on improving his game. If Eli doesn’t get this soon, he will turn out to be a bust like Bledsoe


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Actually, Eli does remind me of Bledsoe; both were drafted high on the strength of their arm. They think they can win on this strength alone.  Eli needs to understand what makes Brady so great; he constantly works on improving his game. If Eli doesn’t get this soon, he will turn out to be a bust like Bledsoe



Bledsoe didn't have the ability to ride the coattails of his Dad and big brother, either. What Eli needs to understand is that it takes a hell of a lot more than reputation to be a great NFL QB. However, I am giving him a bit of a pass, the play calling has been almost as bad as the Eagles this year...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul said:


> However, I am giving him a bit of a pass, the play calling has been almost as bad as the Eagles this year...



This I totally agree with.

The Giants have never been known for their aggressive passing game either.


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

JimG. said:


> This I totally agree with.
> 
> The Giants have never been known for their aggressive passing game either.



That last game was horrid, I mean Andy Reid bad. You're tied, 3rd and short, a knee gets you to OT, momentum TOTALLY on the other side, you have Tiki FREAKING Barber and Brandon Jacobs in the backfield, and you tell your struggling QB to pass????


And the worst part is, Herr Coughlin never took the blame for that one...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul said:


> And the worst part is, Herr Coughlin never took the blame for that one...



He never takes any blame.

I think part of the problem with the team is the head coach. I think he has lost more than a few players and there are a few who never liked playing for him. He's got a piss and vinegar style that doesn't go over big with today's pampered athletes.

If the players respected him then Shockey would never have made the assinine comments he did about the Cowgirls...a few of the other players would have taken him aside and calmly convinced him to shut up.


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

JimG. said:


> He never takes any blame.
> 
> I think part of the problem with the team is the head coach. I think he has lost more than a few players and there are a few who never liked playing for him. He's got a piss and vinegar style that doesn't go over big with today's pampered athletes.
> 
> If the players respected him then Shockey would never have made the assinine comments he did about the Cowgirls...a few of the other players would have taken him aside and calmly convinced him to shut up.



Yep, hell, he can't even keep Tiki from publicly criticizing him. And Tiki is definately one of the most intelligent, level-headed players in the league. Not someone you would expect this from at all.

Okay, I just praised a Vagiant player, 'scuse me for a sec...uke:


----------



## jack97 (Nov 29, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I think part of the problem with the team is the head coach. I think he has lost more than a few players and there are a few who never liked playing for him. He's got a piss and vinegar style that doesn't go over big with today's pampered athletes.



Parcells is almost cut from the same mold. 

I think the worse thing that happen to Bledsoe was when Parcells left the Pats. Talk about a pampered athlete, Parcells would be on top of the young qb all the time; mainly because he wasn’t self motivated to improve. Rumor had it that it got so bad that Bledsoe’s dad was complaining to Kraft. Once Pete Carrol took over, Bledsoe had free reign, any motivation to improve was gone and most fans thought he regress. 

When Bledsoe was medically cleared to play, but Belichick decided to start Brady, Bledsoe went to Kraft to lobby back his job. He thought it was his job to keep base on reputation, regardless of his current poor performance on the field. All of Patriot Nation is thankful that Belichick was confident and smart enough to make this decision and Kraft knew better not to interfere.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 29, 2006)

Did you all just read about Strahan losing it on some reporter. 
Collapse warning being issued.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Parcells is almost cut from the same mold.
> 
> I think the worse thing that happen to Bledsoe was when Parcells left the Pats. Talk about a pampered athlete, Parcells would be on top of the young qb all the time; mainly because he wasn’t self motivated to improve. Rumor had it that it got so bad that Bledsoe’s dad was complaining to Kraft. Once Pete Carrol took over, Bledsoe had free reign, any motivation to improve was gone and most fans thought he regress.
> 
> When Bledsoe was medically cleared to play, but Belichick decided to start Brady, Bledsoe went to Kraft to lobby back his job. He thought it was his job to keep base on reputation, regardless of his current poor performance on the field. All of Patriot Nation is thankful that Belichick was confident and smart enough to make this decision and Kraft knew better not to interfere.



Big fat Parcells won his last Super Bowl in 1991, 15 years ago. That's about when that coaching style stopped being effective.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> Did you all just read about Strahan losing it on some reporter.
> Collapse warning being issued.



I heard the interview on WFAN, the reporter's question to Burress, and Strahan's reaction.

Strahan is right...Burress quit big time on that play. And he's done it before. What Strahan said on WFAN was spot on...and that reporter DID NOT approach Burress and quote Strahan in the tone the interview on WFAN was given. She was dead wrong.

She was trying to stir up trouble (or as she said "do her job") which is pretty much all the media is good for. Well, she got trouble. And she didn't like it too much because it was directed at her. And it should have been. I applaud Strahan...and I think it will bring the team together  (if that's possible), not cause a collapse.

So now I will go out on a limb and start sawing though it from the wrong side...I predict a Giants blowout this weekend. The Cowgirls are going home to Dallas in a body bag.

You can all pick my lifeless body up from the ground on Monday.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2006)

Excuse me but doesn't Manning change the play often as he lines up? Also, while the head coach should take some of the blame most plays breakdown cause someone misses an assignment or Manning just throws an off target pass...how is that the head coach's fault? With all the injuries you have alot of inexperenced players out there. Half the replacements were cut from other teams....doesn't that tell you something?


----------



## jack97 (Nov 30, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Big fat Parcells won his last Super Bowl in 1991, 15 years ago. That's about when that coaching style stopped being effective.



Parcells cleaned house the first season got in Dallas, he got rid of the pampered cry babies. 




JimG. said:


> So now I will go out on a limb and start sawing though it from the wrong side...I predict a Giants blowout this weekend. The Cowgirls are going home to Dallas in a body bag.
> 
> You can all pick my lifeless body up from the ground on Monday.




No way  


Romo is the man and Parcells have a defense that plays more physical. They have the second best d in the NFC right now.  Strong safety comes in to prevent the run and forces Eli to pass. The secondary is good enough to do this and will give fits to the struggling QB.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Excuse me but doesn't Manning change the play often as he lines up? Also, while the head coach should take some of the blame most plays breakdown cause someone misses an assignment or Manning just throws an off target pass...how is that the head coach's fault? With all the injuries you have alot of inexperenced players out there. Half the replacements were cut from other teams....doesn't that tell you something?



I didn't mean to imply that Coughlin should get all the blame...as you have said, he does not play the game or try to execute the plays.

But he has an annoying habit of deflecting any blame when he is questioned about coaching strategy. Did Eli check off on the play at the end of the game where he threw that last interception? If he did, don't you think he would be benched?

That play was called by the coaching staff and it was dumb. The head coach should take his medicine like a man instead of trying to justify it.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Parcells cleaned house the first season got in Dallas, he got rid of the pampered cry babies.



Is that why they were 10-6 his first season and 6-10 last year? Sounds to me like he could have used those "crybabies". And what about TO? He's not a crybaby?




jack97 said:


> No way
> 
> 
> Romo is the man and Parcells have a defense that plays more physical. They have the second best d in the NFC right now.  Strong safety comes in to prevent the run and forces Eli to pass. The secondary is good enough to do this and will give fits to the struggling QB.



This is why we have to wait to play the game. Football is a weird sport...the team that looks best on paper often times winds up the loser.

You know where to find my lifeless body on Monday.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 30, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Is that why they were 10-6 his first season and 6-10 last year? Sounds to me like he could have used those "crybabies". And what about TO? He's not a crybaby?



During his second season they went 6-10, they released the starting qb quincy carter due to drug problems. IIRC near the start of training camp, which leaves a big hole for any franchise. Tells me Jones and Parcells are on the same page, they would make a sacrifice on the start of the season to get rid of a cancerous player. 

Also, I think the first year they went 10 -6 surprised him. They didn’t think they were that good, but in reality the division and conference was very weak. 

The guy had a good track record of handling basket cases; LT, K Johnson, Glenn and now TO. Time will tell how the later plays out.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2006)

Personally, I admire coaches who are willing to take a risk once in awhile. In hindsight sure it was dumb but I would never hold that against Coughlin. Check out what he did at Jacksonville, the man's proved he's a good coach and I think the Giants are lucky to have him. 

Tiki has turned into a whiner cause he knows it's his last year and wants big numbers going out. I'm starting to lose some respect for the man.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Personally, I admire coaches who are willing to take a risk once in awhile. In hindsight sure it was dumb but I would never hold that against Coughlin. Check out what he did at Jacksonville, the man's proved he's a good coach and I think the Giants are lucky to have him.
> 
> Tiki has turned into a whiner cause he knows it's his last year and wants big numbers going out. I'm starting to lose some respect for the man.



That was not the right time to take that risk. Manning was nothing more than a scared deer frozen in the headlights waiting for the car to hit him. Forget about hindsight, that was a dumb call.

But I don't hold it against Coughlin...I just think he ought to stand up and say "Yeah, the coaches and I called that play and it was dumb". Otherwise, he hangs his players out to dry. That's my opinion.

Jacksonville? Good for 2 seasons, then they went to hell. Giants seem to be going in the same direction. I see a pattern. Look, I don't dislike Coughlin and I know he was hand picked by Wellington Mara and probably untouchable. But I think his coaching style is out of step with the times and he shows no signs of adapting.

And I believe it's a big reason why Tiki is unhappy. I don't buy the retirement line...he wants to win a Super Bowl and he feels it isn't going to happen with the Giants. I think he has good reason to feel that way.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2006)

Strahan complains to reporters and even tries to intimidate a female reporter(that's impressive) about them being negetive and devisive. Give me a friggin break! HE was the one who bad mouthed Buress on national radio behind his back. I think these frustrating losses are bringing out who these guys really are. 

As longtime Giant fans we can only hope that they take out their frustrations on Dallas, not each other.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> As longtime Giant fans we can only hope that they take out their frustrations on Dallas, not each other.



I'm sure you read my comments about the Strahan incident. Nuff said.

As for the Dallas game, we are both on exactly the same page. They win that game and alot of ills get cured.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 1, 2006)

You heard it here first...The Giants will kick the cowgirls butt this Sunday Afternoon

And Plax will jump up and down on the Dallas Star

And TO will get knocked unconcious


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2006)

Brettski said:


> You heard it here first...The Giants will kick the cowgirls butt this Sunday Afternoon
> 
> And Plax will jump up and down on the Dallas Star
> 
> And TO will get knocked unconcious



Brett, I beat you to it...see my post below from yesterday. Now there might be 2 lifeless bodies on Monday.

Plax will have to have long legs to jump on the Dallas star since the game is at the Meadowlands.

But I feel even better today about the Giants' chances. Saw a few interviews with some Dallas players including TO...they're going back into that dumb "America's team" mode and think they're unbeatable.

Ripe for the picking.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a home game!

BOOYAH

I think they're calling for flurries


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, talk about a team trying not to win, they beat themselves. Once again it had little to do with the coaching. Buress personal foul, Shockey's big muff, both important drive killers. Other personal fouls. Too bad, Eli played well and what about that Jacobs! Tiki played pretty well but it was the other Barber on the field that shined today. Fans will be pissed. If I lived in northern Jersey I would definately lock the doors and bars on the windows.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2006)

At least I won't have to worry about what I am missing when I choose to ski an not watch the Giants.  :roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 3, 2006)

TB....don't give up so easily. The Giants if they can right the ship starting next week they have a good chance of getting the wildcard slot. If they lose next week tho the barn door will be pretty much shut.


----------



## Zand (Dec 3, 2006)

The Titans and Cowboys are 2 of my favorite teams today. 2 Mannings put down! I love it!


----------



## jack97 (Dec 4, 2006)

HA HA HA HA

The giants lose..... the gaints lose.... the gaints lose




Enuf of the trash talking, IMO, Eli played a good game. At least he didn't give up any more int, especially in the red zone. The g man played decent against a good defense. 

Dallas defense has been playing good football all year. What killed them in the stats is Bledsoe, they had alot of 3 and out & sacks. A QB like that can make his own defense look lousy.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2006)

R.I.P.

Stick a fork in 'em, they're done.

They beat themselves...dropped passes, dropped interceptions, dumb penalties. Manning was not the problem.

Those are basics...the whole team needs to master the basics. Same story as when Fassel was coaching them.

You can read whatever you want into that.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2006)

There's always next year, oh wait, no Tiki! Well there's always 2008.


----------



## BoB (Dec 4, 2006)

*No Gloating from BoB*

They self-destructed...i hate to admit it, but Manning and Shockey both played a great game.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2006)

BoB said:


> They self-destructed...i hate to admit it, but Manning and Shockey both played a great game.



Shockey dropped a pass that was right on the numbers...you could hear it bounce off of the sternum protector on his shoulder pads. RIGHT ON THE NUMBERS!

Hands of stone. Too bad he's not a boxer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> TB....don't give up so easily. The Giants if they can right the ship starting next week they have a good chance of getting the wildcard slot. If they lose next week tho the barn door will be pretty much shut.



Hope they can do it.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2006)

Face facts, they're done, even if they did get lucky and win all remaining regular season games, there will be no eastern division teams winning the big one. Rather then stretching out our misery, by showing signs of hope, I would prefer at this point that they start working on a replacement for Tikki.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't put my finger on anything specific about Coughlin; it just seems to me that when a team plays so inconsistent, disorganized, and sometimes even heartless (referring more to the Tennessee game than the Cowboys), that the coaching must be at fault somewhere, at least motivationally. [God, that's a bad sentence.]

The Giants remind me a bit of my high school team.  My senior year we were 1-1-8; our only win was against the team that won the division, but 2 weeks later we lost to a team that hadn't even scored a touchdown before.  I was a really stinky tackle. I had some physical ability but was ridiculously inconsistent.  I'm sure I would have played better for a better coach though.

(Can you tell that this was a traumatic experience that still scars me 38 years later?)


----------



## Brettski (Dec 8, 2006)

You heard it here first, the Giants will make the playoffs....


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't consider making the playoffs much of an accomplishment.  Lots of mediocre (sorry ) teams make the playoffs and lose in the first round.  Like last year.  The Giants aren't playing well enough to win in the playoffs.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 8, 2006)

so are those "lose in the first round" teams any better than those that don't make it?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 8, 2006)

wouldn'tyou say *in* is better than *not in*?

That actually applies to other things as well ;-)

Well, we will see in any case...it all starts with this Sunday


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2006)

Football...weird game.

So the Giants finally win a game and the cowgirls go out and get their butts kicked by the Saints. Go figure.

Giants are going to kick themselves for losing the second game to Dallas. The Saints made Romo look like what he really is...an inexperienced QB.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 11, 2006)

Mapnut said:


> I don't consider making the playoffs much of an accomplishment.  Lots of mediocre (sorry ) teams make the playoffs and lose in the first round.  Like last year.  The Giants aren't playing well enough to win in the playoffs.



Like the St. Louis Cards?

In any case Plax and shockey actually caught balls yesterday...amazing...

Did you see Plax whiing like a spoiled child when he was wide open in the end zone in the 1st and didn't get the ball...he needs to grow up

Now how can you figure out the Jets?

Amazing

And the Pats and Indy lost


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 11, 2006)

I am curious what do you think Jacob's problem was yesterday? So ironic that I saw Peyton on the tube after their loss and he sounded just like Eli, a few weeks ago. Anyway, great game if your a Giants fan.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 11, 2006)

Brettski said:


> wouldn'tyou say *in* is better than *not in*?
> 
> That actually applies to other things as well ;-)



I'll pretend to not get your joke.  Certainly in baseball, wildcard teams have often gotten hot and won the whole thing.  But in football, the Suberbowl winner is more often the biggest winner during the season. I haven't checked the stats on this, correct me if I'm wrong.  I forget, which Cards were those?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

Could someone pass the salt and ppepper?


----------



## jack97 (Dec 11, 2006)

Mapnut said:


> I'll pretend to not get your joke.  Certainly in baseball, wildcard teams have often gotten hot and won the whole thing.  But in football, the Suberbowl winner is more often the biggest winner during the season. I haven't checked the stats on this, correct me if I'm wrong.  I forget, which Cards were those?



The season is wierd and might be the trend for the forseeable future. It might be about how a team matchups every week; whether they have the players and schemes to beat that particular opponent. The only team who has played consistently well is SD.


----------



## Paul (Dec 11, 2006)

Mapnut said:


> I'll pretend to not get your joke.  Certainly in baseball, wildcard teams have often gotten hot and won the whole thing.  But in football, the Suberbowl winner is more often the biggest winner during the season. I haven't checked the stats on this, correct me if I'm wrong.  I forget, which Cards were those?



Not always. Last year the Stillers were 7-5 before running the table to a 6 seed Wild card to SB winner.
The '01 Pats were a Wild Card team, as were the '02 Bucs. I'm going to check the stats, but there are a few Cinderella stories out there....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2006)

Paul said:


> Not always. Last year the Stillers were 7-5 before running the table to a 6 seed Wild card to SB winner.
> The '01 Pats were a Wild Card team, as were the '02 Bucs. I'm going to check the stats, but there are a few Cinderella stories out there....



Biggest wild card Cinderella story is the 1982(?) Raiders...they played the heavily favored Redskins and kicked their asses. Marcus Allen ran wild.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 11, 2006)

Paul said:


> Not always. Last year the Stillers were 7-5 before running the table to a 6 seed Wild card to SB winner.
> The '01 Pats were a Wild Card team, as were the '02 Bucs. I'm going to check the stats, but there are a few Cinderella stories out there....



Pats 01 and buc 02 were not wild card teams, they had byes. Raven 00 and steelers 05 were wild cards and won the sb. IIRC last year, the steelers was playing great football from dec to the playoffs. That has been the usual trend, sb teams are the ones that are clicking on all aspect of their game around late nov to dec.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 11, 2006)

Mapnut said:


> I'll pretend to not get your joke.




Sorry if I offended you

In any case, the Chargers look like the team to beat

Anyway, the Giants have too much talent to have had such a mediocre season....thy very well might get hot

The Jets are just a mystery to me


----------



## jack97 (Dec 11, 2006)

Brettski said:


> In any case, the Chargers look like the team to beat



It looks like it.... here's the yah but, its marty-ball. When he was HC of the KC, they would dominate the regular season and just fizzle out in the playoffs. For his sake, I hope history does not repeat


----------



## BoB (Dec 11, 2006)

"cowgirls go out and get their butts kicked by the Saints"

It'll be interesting to see how the Giants do against the Saints in a couple weeks


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

BoB said:


> "cowgirls go out and get their butts kicked by the Saints"
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the Giants do against the Saints in a couple weeks


 
At this point, what's the difference.:roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> At this point, what's the difference.:roll:



Andy...stick that fork somewhere else will ya....:wink: Every game now is critical. They need to win at Philly, then worry about the Saints.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2006)

Giants win.  Still in it.....

Some nice interceptions.  Felt good to see the G-men making those plays.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Andy...stick that fork somewhere else will ya....:wink: Every game now is critical. They need to win at Philly, then worry about the Saints.



Believe me, I'm as big a Giant fan as any of you. But let's face facts, they're not gonna win the big one this year. Unless something changes, this is the last year for Tiki. He's a big part of the team's success. My feeling is that they should be working on his replacement.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Believe me, I'm as big a Giant fan as any of you. But let's face facts, they're not gonna win the big one this year. Unless something changes, this is the last year for Tiki. He's a big part of the team's success. My feeling is that they should be working on his replacement.



I hear what your saying but stranger things have happened, much stranger.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2006)

BoB said:


> "cowgirls go out and get their butts kicked by the Saints"
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the Giants do against the Saints in a couple weeks



Well, they did get their butts kicked.

And I'm sure you'll be waiting to see how the Giants do against the Saints. Talk about an underrated team and QB (Brees). Not after the Dallas game. 

The only thing the Giants can hang their hats on is that they can't say the Saints snuck up on them...I think that's what happened to Dallas.

I'm hoping the Giants clinch a wildcard before they have to play the Saints. NO looks like Super Bowl material to me.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 12, 2006)

Look the Giants had 3 INT's and 3 dropped int's and they couldn't maintain ball possession in the second half...

I still like their chances

..but come on a Saturday night game?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 13, 2006)

Giants, Saints, Dallas who cares , the AFC championship game is gonna be the real superbowl, and theres no way the NFC has a chance in this years big game, at least IMHO.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 13, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Giants, Saints, Dallas who cares , the AFC championship game is gonna be the real superbowl, and theres no way the NFC has a chance in this years big game, at least IMHO.



Easy there chipchump, better be careful cause your statement might come back to haunt you. :wink:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 13, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Easy there chipchump, better be careful cause your statement might come back to haunt you. :wink:



Na i think im right this time, i mean the Bears no way and everyone else is too inconsistent in the NFC.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Na i think im right this time, i mean the Bears no way and everyone else is too inconsistent in the NFC.



So, you think that San Diego is going to win? With Marty Shottenheimer as the coach?
Great regular season coach, author of many of the biggest playoff collapses in NFL history.

Indy? Uh-uh...for all his great rep, Peyton Manning has proven nothing when it comes to championship football. He should play for Shottenheimer.

Baltimore? No offense..forget it.

Cincinnati? Great offense, little defense...an Indy clone. Teams with no D don't often win it all.

That pretty much leaves us with the Pats who I have to give a great chance to win the AFC and the Super Bowl. Because of Brady and Belichick.

To me, the AFC is as inconsistent as the NFC.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 14, 2006)

when is Mike due back?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> So, you think that San Diego is going to win? With Marty Shottenheimer as the coach?
> Great regular season coach, author of many of the biggest playoff collapses in NFL history.
> 
> Indy? Uh-uh...for all his great rep, Peyton Manning has proven nothing when it comes to championship football. He should play for Shottenheimer.
> ...




Valid points Jim, SD, for once i think the team offense will overcome a bad coach in a big spot.. Baltimore, ummmm do u remember when they won the superbowl?? Did they have an offense then either? Ummmm NO.  I admit i dont trust Indy or Cincy, NE gotta watch out for them, Brady and Belichick have done it before.  Im just saying i think the AFC championship game will far be more entertaining than the actual superbowl game.


----------



## Zand (Dec 17, 2006)

Jeff Garcia is my new hero.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 18, 2006)

The NFL is screwy.  How can this happen?  Last week the Pats get shut out 21-0 by Miami, and Joey Harrington finally looked like an NFL quarterback.  And then this week he goes to Buffalo and throws a ZERO QB rating on the board:

5-17, 20 yards, 0 TD, 2 INT, 1 Fumble - QB Rating: 0.0


NFL parity makes for boring Sundays.........

Eli looked overmatched by Jeff Garcia yesterday.  Garcia had a good day for once.  

I hate to say it, but it's probably San Diego all the way this year.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2006)

But can yo believe that they still control their own destiny

"Luke....the emperor has forseen it"


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2006)

Good thing ski season is here...it is here, right?

I was out skiing all day yesterday and didn't listen to the game on the radio on the way home. 

I got home at around halftime and saw the score; I vowed not to watch.

Good thing...for once they didn't get to waste my valuable time.

Giants are done.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Good thing ski season is here...it is here, right?
> 
> I was out skiing all day yesterday and didn't listen to the game on the radio on the way home.
> 
> ...



You changed your tune from earlier!  Weren't you the one who was telling me to keep the faith?  

I did watch the game.  Depressing.  Especially in the end of the fourth quarter.  I can't believe that the G-men marched down to the red zone on at least two or three times and could not get the touchdown.  I also won't mention that Eli looked like a young quarterback and did some stupid things....like the favorite Giant flaw.....trying to go to Tiki and the running game too often.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> You changed your tune from earlier!  Weren't you the one who was telling me to keep the faith?



Me? I don't think so.

I try to stay away from using that "F" word with the Giants.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope, guess it wasn't you, Jim.  It was SRO:  



ski_resort_observer said:


> TB....don't give up so easily. The Giants if they can right the ship starting next week they have a good chance of getting the wildcard slot. If they lose next week tho the barn door will be pretty much shut.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2006)

or me....

They still hold the cards for the playoffs...win out, and they're in

How about the deadskins


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 18, 2006)

No need to talk about the game...same old, same old. 

Last week when Eli was abit shaken up they showed his backup warming up and their comment was "yes, folks, that's the Giants backup QB not an offensive lineman". Anybody know anything about him?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2006)

I just don't think that even with Strahan playing this week they can last long in the playoffs.  Remember 2000-2001?  They had some incredible PO games, but in the Superbowl, they just didn't have it.  

I hope I am wrong....the G-Men are my team...


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2006)

You mean hassleback?

http://www.giants.com/team/giants_roster.html


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 18, 2006)

The one they showed warming up was the Lorenzo guy, all 285lbs of him. Thanks for the link now I know something about him. Apparently he is a good cook....Lorenzo showed up to the ESPN Zone on Tuesday, October 10 for the fourth annual Giants Cook-Off event.  While Lorenzen looked to defend last year's first place win.   :lol:


----------



## Brettski (Dec 21, 2006)

Even the NY Metro papers are sayinng the Gianst will have a hard time this weekend...not a good sign


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 21, 2006)

I cant figure them out, they win when they shouldnt and lose when they should win, all ill say is this dont give then your heart this year if your a Giants fan because they are gonna break it.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2006)

BoB said:


> "cowgirls go out and get their butts kicked by the Saints"
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the Giants do against the Saints in a couple weeks



They got their butts kicked too. Giants are finished.

They aren't playing hard. No discipline, stupid mental errors. They look poorly prepared.

The team needs a total overhaul.

Compare them to the Jets who were picked to do nothing. The Jets got themselves a grade A coach. They play hard. They don't beat themselves. Looking like a 10 win playoff team.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 26, 2006)

That team was self destructing right before our eyes, headbutts and everything else, the sad part is they will probably get into the playoffs when we all know they really dont deserve too.. Watching the Philly game last night , they lose their QB were 5-6 and are playing like that now, thats a team that deserves to be in the playoffs not the G-Men.


----------



## RISkier (Dec 26, 2006)

Early in this thread I posted that I thought the Giants would win the NFC East (haven't read much of it since).  The NFC East has me completely baffled.  Early on the Giants looked very solid while Dallas and Philly looked very flawed.  Then Dallas came on strong and I thought they might be the best team in the NFC.  Then Philly stomps Dallas at Dallas.  Very schizophrenic division.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 26, 2006)

Very painful game to watch. These guys get paid big bucks to catch passes. When they drop one they should pay some back. OK Andy, you can get that fork out.


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2007)

See you Sunday...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul said:


> See you Sunday...



It's almost hard to believe.

Tiki isn't going to save them on Sunday.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2007)

NY Who?


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> It's almost hard to believe.
> 
> Tiki isn't going to save them on Sunday.





We'll see...this is the rubber match...they are 1 and 1 against each other this season.....each beat the other in their "home"......Personally I think they'll play a COMPLETELY different game this week and will not be running tiki quite as much...you CANT have to big weeks in a row like tiki had last week...shame he'll likely never get a ring....

M


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> We'll see...this is the rubber match...they are 1 and 1 against each other this season.....each beat the other in their "home"......Personally I think they'll play a COMPLETELY different game this week and will not be running tiki quite as much...you CANT have to big weeks in a row like tiki had last week...shame he'll likely never get a ring....
> 
> M



Philly has a solid run defense...Tiki totalled 120 yards in 2 games this year. It isn't going to be the Tiki show which means...

Manning has to beat them. 

As for Tiki's ring, he won't get it with the Giants. Do you really believe he's going to retire?


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Philly has a solid run defense...Tiki totalled 120 yards in 2 games this year. It isn't going to be the Tiki show which means...
> 
> Manning has to beat them.
> 
> As for Tiki's ring, he won't get it with the Giants. Do you really believe he's going to retire?



10 mil 4 year deal to sit in a chair and talk...i surely would retire......thats CAKE..

But i do tend to agree with you..I think he'll take a mandatory year or whatever off and pick a new team....hes got a LOT of years left in him..

Like I said COMPLETELY different game this week for the gints...they will not be running...look for Carter and Burress to get mucho play time....

And if my memory serves me correctly..I think the Giants have exactly 2 more super bowls than the Eagles so Tikis still got one more chance HA...Sorry had to do it... ;-)

GO GIANTS.....!!!!

M


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> 10 mil 4 year deal to sit in a chair and talk...i surely would retire......thats CAKE..
> 
> But i do tend to agree with you..I think he'll take a mandatory year or whatever off and pick a new team....hes got a LOT of years left in him..
> 
> ...





Yeah....well.....we got a buncha NFL championships. Those still count, right? I mean, they're a little old, and dusty, but they meant something, once, long ago....like NYs Lomabrdis....:razz: 



> Philly has a solid run defense...


I wish....  About as solid this year's precipitation. We just finally have an answer for Tiki, the year he decides to retire. Typical...

Honestly, the Iggles just look like they got Coughlin's number this year. I hate to say it, because NY did win after all, but that first game was handed to them, on a platter. If the Eagles had decided to play 4 quarters, instead of deciding that 3 were sufficient, they wouldn't have had an OT to take-off as well. That was a total "gimmie"


----------



## dmc (Jan 3, 2007)

*J E T S Jets Jets Jets... *


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> *J E T S Jets Jets Jets... *



Hey man...im a giants fan...but im all for seeing the Jets do well too.....GOOO NY.!

M


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> *J E T S Jets Jets Jets... *



Jets have done well this year...they have an up and coming coach who should get Coach of the Year honors.

I'm very interested in how they do now that they can't fly under the radar anymore. Not that they can't beat the Pats because they already have this season.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone who Bill Belle-Chic refuses to shake hands with has my respect. Mangini has done a hella good job with the Jets this year, Kudos!


----------



## dmc (Jan 4, 2007)

Chad Pennington - AP Comeback Player of the Year!!!
http://www.thesouthern.com/articles/2007/01/04/ap/sports/d8medgmg0.txt


----------



## jack97 (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Anyone who Bill Belle-Chic refuses to shake hands with has my respect. Mangini has done a hella good job with the Jets this year, Kudos!



The local papers said that there was bad blood in the way Mangini left, trying to recruit from Belichick’s staff while interviewing for the Jets job. In my book, unethical.

Mangini obviously knows the strengths and weakness of the Pat’s defense. They have a QB who makes great decision, the only reason he’s not consider in the upper group is because of his weak arm and injuries. They almost pulled off two wins during the regular season. The Pats have too good of a coaching staff to be out schemed for a third game. IMO, an interesting chess match type of game. This is a game I would like to watch, but I was planning on taking Sunday off to hit the slopes.


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The local papers said that there was bad blood in the way Mangini left, trying to recruit from Belichick’s staff while interviewing for the Jets job. In my book, unethical.



Can't really argue that, however, for Skid-Row Bill to snub Mangini for being unethical is a little like the pot calling the kettle black, no?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Can't really argue that, however, for Skid-Row Bill to snub Mangini for being unethical is a little like the pot calling the kettle black, no?



Ya, Bill "he who was supposed to coach the Jets but who bagged out to coach the Pats instead because he was pissed at Fat Tuna" Belichick shouldn't be concerned with ethics.

Interesting that the object of his anger now coaches those very same Jets. 

Is the wheel coming full circle? I give the Jets the best chance of any of this weekend's dogs to pull the upset.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 4, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Ya, Bill "he who was supposed to coach the Jets but who bagged out to coach the Pats instead because he was pissed at Fat Tuna" Belichick shouldn't be concerned with ethics.



Brings up an interesting question on morals. 

According to M Holley author of a book on Belechick’s first SB season w/ the pats. He mentioned that the relationship between himself and Tuna deteriorated to the point where his boss would give verbal abuses through out the season. Always saying, you should have done this at Cleveland…. It started when Belechick came to the pat as an assistant to the time when they went to the Jets.  Even when little Bill made the right call on a defensive formation, he would still get criticize for it. According to Holley, during the SB with the packers, little Bill made the call to blitzed Favre for a big loss, this was done base on a tendency he noticed during film study, Parcells dressed him down on the open mike for the rest of the coaches to hear. I can understand it if Belichick didn’t want to be the HC if Parcell was the GM. 

Even when your boss has you under contract, it doesn’t give him/her the right to physically abuse you or verbally abuse you without cause.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Brings up an interesting question on morals.
> 
> According to M Holley author of a book on Belechick’s first SB season w/ the pats. He mentioned that the relationship between himself and Tuna deteriorated to the point where his boss would give verbal abuses through out the season. Always saying, you should have done this at Cleveland…. It started when Belechick came to the pat as an assistant to the time when they went to the Jets.  Even when little Bill made the right call on a defensive formation, he would still get criticize for it. According to Holley, during the SB with the packers, little Bill made the call to blitzed Favre for a big loss, this was done base on a tendency he noticed during film study, Parcells dressed him down on the open mike for the rest of the coaches to hear. I can understand it if Belichick didn’t want to be the HC if Parcell was the GM.
> 
> Even when your boss has you under contract, it doesn’t give him/her the right to physically abuse you or verbally abuse you without cause.



I'm no Fat Tuna fan...he bagged out on NY just like his protege did.

But that's the way the Fat Tuna is...and if it bothered little Bill so much, why did he follow the big Bill everywhere he went? Because coaching under Parcells gave him the reputation he needed to become a head coach, that's why. His performance in Cleveland was not coach of the year material...he didn't do so well and got fired. He came back and coached under the fat one to regain his reputation. He took what he needed for himself, then bagged out on his team, just like his fat former boss.

So I shall never weep a fraction of a tear for little Bill.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 4, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm no Fat Tuna fan...he bagged out on NY just like his protege did.
> 
> But that's the way the Fat Tuna is...and if it bothered little Bill so much, why did he follow the big Bill everywhere he went? Because coaching under Parcells gave him the reputation he needed to become a head coach, that's why. His performance in Cleveland was not coach of the year material...he didn't do so well and got fired. He came back and coached under the fat one to regain his reputation. He took what he needed for himself, then bagged out on his team, just like his fat former boss.
> 
> So I shall never weep a fraction of a tear for little Bill.



I’m not shedding any tears either. Coaches and players at the professional level have a large dose of ego and do things for their own interest, comes with the territory. That said, I always have been a fan of Belechick because of the coaching job or at the end product I see on the field. His post season game plans from two years ago was just amazing. And the fact that he can consistently puzzle the hottest QBs is just fascinating. 

BTW, I think he should have been coach of the year when he was in Cleveland, iirc, the year they made it into the post season. The guy knows how to scheme and come up with a game plan with above average talent.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 4, 2007)

Crazier things have happened! I remember like it was yesterday when the Mets took the World Series in 1970. I also remember Joe Namath and that Super Bowl. I admire Shockey's intensity but wish we had a TE more like Mark Bravaro or even Whitten on the Cowboys than him. I think Eli is going to have to have a great game to have a chance to win as I assume they will be keying on Tiki.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not real good at math, but counting on fingers tells me that The Tuna ("big Bill") has won 2 Super Bowls, while Bellichick ("little Bill") has three.  So which one is "Big Bill" now?  

I hate to admit it, but Mangini has done a great job with the J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets.  Going 10-6 with a crew of mostly nobodies is quite an accomplishment and he probably deserves Coach of the Year.  No doubt Bellichick will choke on that one.  Losing a close colleague and protege is tough, but anyone that thinks Bellichick is singling Mangini out for special abuse is crazy.  Bellichick just doesn't care at all about other coaches, teams, etc.  Other than the coaches he used to work with primarily on a peer level (Coughlin, Saban, etc), you won't see Bellichick talk much to any opposing coach at the end of a game.  And someone above was right - he learned it from Parcells.  

Mangini has done a terrific job and the improved Jets are likely to be a real pain in the ass for several years to come, but they aren't going to take that step this week.  No way, not on Sunday, not in Foxboro, not in our house (to quote Corey Dillon).  Banged up or not, the Pats win 24-13 and actually cover the spread.  The Pats D pressures Pennington and shuts down the run, so they get held to one TD and 2 FGs.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> I'm not real good at math, but counting on fingers tells me that The Tuna ("big Bill") has won 2 Super Bowls, while Bellichick ("little Bill") has three.  So which one is "Big Bill" now?



Names are girth related only.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 4, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> .......I remember like it was yesterday when the Mets took the World Series in 1970.......



Uh, SRO - close but no cigar.  You need to check www.baseballreference.com.  In 1970 the O's beat the Reds.  The Metsies won their 1st World Series title in 1969.......

I'm just here to help........


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Mangini has done a terrific job and the improved Jets are likely to be a real pain in the ass for several years to come, but they aren't going to take that step this week.  No way, not on Sunday, not in Foxboro, not in our house (to quote Corey Dillon).  Banged up or not, the Pats win 24-13 and actually cover the spread.  The Pats D pressures Pennington and shuts down the run, so they get held to one TD and 2 FGs.



I'm not a Jets fan, but...

The Jets already won there in Foxboro this season.

They played toe to toe with the Pats in the first game they played this season. I don't think the Jets are afraid of the Pats, and I know Mangini isn't going to be outcoached. Bill didn't shake Eric's hand after the second game because Mangini outcoached him.

I am not optimistic that the Jets are going to pull this off, but I think they have a better shot than any of the other dogs this week. 

I doubt the Pats are as optimistic as you are. They're ready for a war, a game that will be decided in the 4th quarter by a field goal or less.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 4, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Losing a close colleague and protege is tough, but anyone that thinks Bellichick is singling Mangini out for special abuse is crazy.  Bellichick just doesn't care at all about other coaches, teams, etc



The guy lives football and a historian of the game. He can tell about origins and the ideas behind varoius formation; who came up with them, the pro and cons. He got coaches from other systems and level. He is aware of the coordinators and assitant from other teams when he game plans them. One of the long term feuds he has is with president of the colts, Pollian. He built the buffalo team that little bill dismantled in the SB. Point is, he is aware of the NFL landscape. 

The other thing I forgot to mention was that the Jets made an offer to Branch just before the start of the season, rumor has it the Jets did this just to inflate Branch's value. On the surface, nothing wrong with this but it was over the line if Mangini was involve in meetings or had prior knowledge about the value the Pats where willing to put on Branch.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 4, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Uh, SRO - close but no cigar.  You need to check www.baseballreference.com.  In 1970 the O's beat the Reds.  The Metsies won their 1st World Series title in 1969.......
> 
> I'm just here to help........



Thanks....I remember the moments alot better than the date. I was a freshman in college and left to go to class with the Mets losing in the 7th game, was kinda bummed. As I approached the dorm after class two of my fellow Met fans came running out the front door screaming so I knew they had come back and won.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The guy lives football and a historian of the game. He can tell about origins and the ideas behind varoius formation; who came up with them, the pro and cons. He got coaches from other systems and level. He is aware of the coordinators and assitant from other teams when he game plans them. One of the long term feuds he has is with president of the colts, Pollian. He built the buffalo team that little bill dismantled in the SB. Point is, he is aware of the NFL landscape.
> 
> The other thing I forgot to mention was that the Jets made an offer to Branch just before the start of the season, rumor has it the Jets did this just to inflate Branch's value. On the surface, nothing wrong with this but it was over the line if Mangini was involve in meetings or had prior knowledge about the value the Pats where willing to put on Branch.



Belichick's NFL smarts are what make him great; same for Parcells (I don't like him, but I do respect him).

Another thing that makes Belichick great is that on his teams, individual players just don't matter as much as the whole team does. That's what Mangini has brought to the Jets, another indicator of Belichick's greatness. So, whatever these little money rumors may say, and disregarding the ethics (applicable to any sport?), would it really matter if Branch left? I doubt Belichick cares in the team sense. And the Pats pay based on what they perceive the player's value to be and no more. Another trait of a well run team. The only question in this scenario is "does Branch want to win?". If yes, he stays no matter what. 

This team is business genius, and it's the direct reason they are to be feared.


----------



## bill9009 (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh well theres always next year I guess, Hurts to lose on a last second field goal like that !


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 7, 2007)

Jets out G-Men out, Americas team out, does it get any better if you hate all of these teams like i do?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 8, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Jets out G-Men out, Americas team out, does it get any better if you hate all of these teams like i do?



Yeah, it would. Pats get a 4rth sb in 6 years. Their road will be just as hard to the season they beat st louis rams. Next week afc playoff games has the makings to classics. 

BTW, I listen to coughlin's and eli's press conference. The coach was very contentouis while the qb was very lethargic (almost like bledsoe). One press conf does not make the season but if they have been carrying those attitudes throughout the season, I can see why they had a bad one. Cmpare to the other teams, especially the jets, Mangini and Pennington had totally different attitudes.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 8, 2007)

How many times do you have to settle for a field goal inside the 20???????????????

It's the playoffs damn it...leave it allout there...that and we need some serious defense


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 8, 2007)

As everyone said, to win the game Eli had to have a great or at least a good game...he didn't...that's why he was quiet during the post game press conference. Coughflin knows there is alot of talk about him getting fired....wouldn't make me too happy either.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 8, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> As everyone said, to win the game Eli had to have a great or at least a good game...he didn't...that's why he was quiet during the post game press conference.



Indirectly, that’s my point. Eli will never be good unless he starts to improve. His attitude partly shows his motivation. That said, can’t judge him by his talk but by his performance. But he really reminds me of Bledsoe during his press conference how he carried himself. Also, Bledsoe never really showed dramatic improvement in his game after his second or third year. Eli better find the motivation this offseason to improve his arm strength, it’s really pathetic for a first round pick. 

Take a look at Brady, the pass he made to the TE (Graham) before half time. He had a lot of zip on that ball and placed it at the right spot. I doubt he could have made that pass in first or second year in the nfl. Brady’s knock was that he was too weak coming out of Mich., so he has been working in the offseason to improve his strength. He is the type always looking to improve his game, never resting on his laurels.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2007)

Giants sucked this season...they didn't belong in the playoffs. They need a makeover. Part of it is a done deal now that Tiki is gone. 

I think he left because of the front office and coaching staff. One problem is gone now...Accorsi. I hope Coughlin gets the ax soon.

This team needs to be totally re-made...I've given up on Manning too. No improvement in the last 2 seasons. A bust.


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2007)

Werd!










...sorry, guys. See ya next year. ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> Werd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should add the "i" to be more accurate..."Weird!" He looks like a Mini-me wannabe.

Hey Eagles fans, don't get too cocky...you needed a last second FG just to win the game! Against unarguably the worst team in the playoffs!


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You should add the "i" to be more accurate..."Weird!" He looks like a Mini-me wannabe.
> 
> Hey Eagles fans, don't get too cocky...you needed a last second FG just to win the game! Against unarguably the worst team in the playoffs!



Yeah, Jeffe is not exactly a handsome feller...

No one's cocky here, relieved, maybe a little confident. I don't care what the "experts" were saying, I knew this would be a dogfight. As bad as the jints were, they were going to play hard in that one. And surprisingly, I'm not as concered about NO as I was about NY. Last time the Iggs played the Saints, they were without Stallworth and their defense was slumping. And NO just got past them on a figgie. Looks like a pretty even match. 

Anyhow, good luck with the GM/Coach/RB thing this off-season. The division is much more fun when its competitive.


----------

